# Extremely Nano Aquariums (< 250 mL)



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

100mL









In a beaker
150mL









Lightbulbs you've probably all seen
250mL

Source: http://aquabotanic.blogspot.com/2009/09/extreme-planted-nanos.html

Anyone have more?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

One more, apparently world's smallest @ 30 x 24 x 14 mm, 10 ml water.









Pretty cruel

I may start one, maybe keep a couple fairy shrimp in one, or would even that be too cruel? Evaporation would be awful, so the light bulb might be the best bet, but it won't sit flat. There's probably lots of lid-covered plastic boxes for toys, etc. one could recycle.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i cant tell what is so appealing about fairy shrimp... arent they just FW Artemia? they look so similar.


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

how the...? That is ssooo cool! whats the fish in the last one..that must be fry right?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes those are fry. the (Russian?) designer who made that tank used fish fry for the photo. i dont believe he houses them in there though - that would just be ridiculous. livebearer fry from what i can tell. probably guppy since those are born the smallest. unless he got his hands on least killifish.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Now those tank I wouldn't mind doing water changes on.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Newman said:


> i cant tell what is so appealing about fairy shrimp... arent they just FW Artemia? they look so similar.


They swim upside down, enough said :tongue:

Think I'm going to mainly use them as feed, too short of a lifespan.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

I hold my light bulb terrariums in place with hanging picture feet, the clear rubber bumps that keep the pictures off the wall. you can see the bumps in this pic


----------



## VW_Factor (Jan 24, 2012)

Is the designer a photographer as well? Just making some things to take some pictures of?


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, I never understood the reasoning behind these things. I'm all for art, but not with living things; even if it is temporary. It just screams "*Look at ME internet!!!!*" Can't emphasize that enough. 

A display that needs a magnifying glass? How is that to be enjoyed, really?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

This one is cute: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/157534-knuggs-nano.html#post1630231 by Knuggs


----------



## Vences5 (Dec 1, 2011)

thats not a magnifying glass, its a fish net


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Vences5 said:


> thats not a magnifying glass, its a fish net


I didn't say that it was. I'm saying you need one to see the contents of these things.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

prototyp3 said:


> Yeah, I never understood the reasoning behind these things. I'm all for art, but not with living things; even if it is temporary. It just screams "*Look at ME internet!!!!*" Can't emphasize that enough.
> 
> A display that needs a magnifying glass? How is that to be enjoyed, really?


You can keep it in your pocket :flick:


----------

